# Hello



## Fangs's Man -v-v- (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello. This is Dark Fanged Bat Lady's (also known as: Fangs) husband.  I look forward to meeting all of you and getting to know you and helping my wife with her Halloween Obsession. :googly:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hiya sweetie! :> Maybe i will get you converted after all, huh? :> :devil: Greetings and Velcome


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome Fangs' s man! Glad to have you here with us! I hope you do enjoy the forum as much as I do. Look forward to seeing you online!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just last week my husband said to me "This halloween thing is really an obession isn't it.? I guess seeing you here means there is hope for him too. Welcome to the website, we don't bite, hard that is.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, Fangsman! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Fangs's man.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Howdy Fangs keeper, lol. Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to having you here.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome to the Asylum


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Fang's Man!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I already told you hi elsewhere, but here it is again, "Hello!"


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Fangs. Good to have the other half join in!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmm, she must have misbehavin'??

Shame, shame on you DFB Lady! lol

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Shhhhhhhhhh FE! Lmao and a pbbbbbth to go with it! Hehehe.... LOL :>


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun Fangs Man :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Fangs Man.
MUAHAHAHA! Another has been turned to the dark side.....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Fangs Man. If you can't beat em' - join em'. And yes, It is an obsession muhahahahahahah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Group Fangs Man
Its always fun till someone coughs up a hairball...
(oh wait,that would be me,sorry)...hahahah


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and Scareutations Fangs.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Fangsy, I don't think he's nearly as mean and nasty as you said he was in the chat room. 

Oh wait,he can read this now....... Errrr....... never mind that............


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

hello


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LMAO Slimy! :> Nice try.... A for effort! LOL


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Fangs's man!! Welcome!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome FM! Its great to see the spouses getting involved here as well.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah it is Wildomar.. :> Now if he'd only get more involved at home..... LMAO j/k sweetie... but i will need your help setting up this weekend..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome FM, we are all a little nuts here so be carefull hope you have as much fun as we do


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings and Salutations!


----------



## Fangs's Man -v-v- (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks to everyone for the warm welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello and welcome Fangs's Man! You have a very nice and creative spouse and it is really great to see you on HauntForum. Have fun!!*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------

